# Beretta Jaguar M71 22lr cal



## LindaBug1991 (Feb 12, 2013)

Found this gun in a couch bought for us back in OCT turned it in to the cops. Got a call last month to come get it that it is mine now. When I went to pick it up he told me when he ran the serial number, it came up as a stolen FIE Titan 25, would this devalue this gun at all? I mean obviously it is a Beretta, and a 22lr cal, so im not sure how to find the value of this gun, especially when it will come up stolen if its searched for...


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I doubt that they would give it back, if it was stolen.......:buttkick:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Different makes and models can have the same serial number.

I can have a Colt "X" serial number 12345 and have a Browning "Y" with the same serial number.

What they probably meant is thant when running the serial number, the only match in the data base belonged to the FIE and therefore "your" gun has not been reported stolen.


----------



## LindaBug1991 (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah, I found out as much from a different user, and actually, if the gun was reported stolen, and it was not used in the commission of a crime or they cannot find the original owner, they will return it to whosoever found it as long as they do not have a mental illness or felonies. I was told that by Lt. Bickford of the Chatsworth Police Department.


----------

